# reef octopus bh-800s skimmer problems



## DYHamazon (Feb 16, 2010)

I've had my hob skimmer for a couple months now. It took us about a week to figure out how to put it together and how to get it to siphon.
Every time I have to lower the water when doing water changes it's a huge hassle.
Once the skimmer goes off, its nearly impossible for it to get started again. The siphon just doesn't want to work right.
As of now it's been off for 3 days because we can't get it going again. It makes suction noises but the water in the chamber won't rise on it's own. In the past I've got it started by continuously pouring water into the chamber until it finally starts the suction. Now that doesn't seem to work. Sometimes if you turn it on it'll just start by itself perfectly-but not this time.
Has anyone else had this problem? Is there some modification I can make to get it to start easier?
The skimmer is just a major disappointment after spending over $200 for it. =(


----------



## teddyzaper (Aug 30, 2009)

sorry cant help ya, that sucks though. my only recomendation if you get another one is to not use one that uses a suction, get one tht uses a pump


----------

